# Killington/Pico 3/17-3/18



## andyzee (Mar 12, 2007)

Plan on doing Killington/Pico this coming weekend. Probably do Killington on Saturday morning and depending on conditions, either stay there or move on to Pico in the afternoon, probably do Pico on Sunday. If anyone is interested, speak now or forever hold your peace


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 12, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Plan on doing Killington/Pico this coming weekend.



Well Duh!  What else is new?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 12, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Well Duh! What else is new?


 

Haven't done Killington since 2/11, you in wiseguy?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 12, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Haven't done Killington since 2/11, you in wiseguy?



Although the opportunity to puke green beer on your shoes apres ski is enticing,  I'll be up at Jay and Stowe.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 12, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Although the opportunity to puke green beer on your shoes apres ski is enticing, I'll be up at Jay and Stowe.


 
OK, be that way


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 12, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Although the opportunity to puke green beer on your shoes apres ski is enticing,  I'll be up at Jay and Stowe.



Green beer is lame...   green snow (ala Brodie) on the other hand that was mint.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 12, 2007)

andyzee said:


> OK, be that way



Hell...I gotta figure out where I'm skiing next year now that the ASC pass has gone to crap.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 12, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Hell...I gotta figure out where I'm skiing next year now that the ASC pass has gone to crap.


 

Sugarbush ofcourse. We just need to convince Win to give us AZers with A41s a good deal!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 12, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Sugarbush ofcourse. We just need to convince Win to give us AZers with A41s a good deal!



Suddenly the extra hour or so drive isn't looking so bad...


----------



## andyzee (Mar 12, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Suddenly the extra hour or so drive isn't looking so bad...


 
Taking the great terrain into consideration, it's not bad. I used to do it all the time before the a41. OK, time to stop hijacking my thread!:-x


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 12, 2007)

What you consider hijacking, I consider bumping.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 14, 2007)

Now that Beano seems to be finished with his hijack, anyone else up?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 14, 2007)

Happy pi day Andy!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 14, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Happy pi day Andy!


 

My avatar has more snow than your avatar! :razz: Same as my weekend will have more than yours


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 15, 2007)

ill be at pico this weekend. sat and sunday. ill be in my tan coat with black helmet black snow pants  and depending on the snow ill be on  my white Karhu agent telmark skis ( most likly) or my yellow salmon x-screams ( not so likley).   just yell out  chris or Mr Magic.  hope to see some of you AZers there!! 

cheers,

Chris


----------



## andyzee (Mar 15, 2007)

MrMagic said:


> ill be at pico this weekend. sat and sunday. ill be in my tan coat with black helmet black snow pants and depending on the snow ill be on my white Karhu agent telmark skis ( most likly) or my yellow salmon x-screams ( not so likley). just yell out chris or Mr Magic. hope to see some of you AZers there!!
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Chris


 

I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## mishka (Mar 16, 2007)

with this snowstorm  planing to go to Killington on the bus Sunday.... what kind snow/trail conditions expected to be at Killington on Sunday


----------



## andyzee (Mar 19, 2007)

MrMagic said:


> ill be at pico this weekend. sat and sunday. ill be in my tan coat with black helmet black snow pants and depending on the snow ill be on my white Karhu agent telmark skis ( most likly) or my yellow salmon x-screams ( not so likley). just yell out chris or Mr Magic. hope to see some of you AZers there!!
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Chris


 
FYI, I did look for you and a few times even yelled Mr Magic at a telmarker or two. Did you ever make it to Pico?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 19, 2007)

andyzee said:


> a few times even yelled Mr Magic at a telmarker or two. Did



They must have thought (known?) you were nuts.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 19, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> They must have thought (known?) you were nuts.


 
Yeah I figured as much. My friends thought I was nuts when I told them to keep their eyes open for a telemarketer  Then again you know me, I am nuts


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 19, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Yeah I figured as much. My friends thought I was nuts when I told them to keep their eyes open for a telemarketer  Then again you know me, I am nuts



My friends are just getting used to the fact that I always meet up with an "internet friend" when we go skiing.  It was funny, on the drive up my friend Steve said "So are we skiing with any of your internet buddies?"  "Yes...Kingslug," I responded! ...he rolled his eyes.  They got along real well...we all had a great time.  His wife can rip!


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 24, 2007)

sorry i missed you guys, i did make it to pico there were a -lot of tele's as they were having a demo day on sunday !!! go figure. i was killington the rest of the week. we will have to try again


----------

